# Just found this rub on facebook



## dagger (Dec 31, 2013)

Jack's Old South BBQ Rub-Posted by Jim Fanto December 31, 2013 at 10:02pm 1/4 cup brown sugar 1/4 cup sweet paprika 1/4 cup kosher salt 3 tablespoons black pepper 2 teaspoons garlic powder 2 teaspoons onion powder 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 1 teaspoon dried basil


----------



## driedstick (Dec 31, 2013)

What you putting it on?????Sounds like a good mix,,,, let us know


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 1, 2014)

dagger said:


> Jack's Old South BBQ Rub-Posted by Jim Fanto December 31, 2013 at 10:02pm 1/4 cup brown sugar 1/4 cup sweet paprika 1/4 cup kosher salt 3 tablespoons black pepper 2 teaspoons garlic powder 2 teaspoons onion powder 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 1 teaspoon dried basil


Too much salt, not enough garlic and onion IMHO, I would also lose the basil and change the brown sugar to turbinado sugar. JM2C.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jan 1, 2014)

Isn't  "Jack's Old South" one of Myron's brands?


----------



## dls1 (Jan 1, 2014)

aeroforce100 said:


> Isn't  "Jack's Old South" one of Myron's brands?


Yes.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 1, 2014)

That exact same recipe was posted on "The Smoke Ring" rub forum in 2005.  There are several other reported to be "Jack's Old South" recipes floating around in cyberspace as well.  I have not tried any of them myself, but here they are:

*Jack’s Old South Meat Marinade Recipe*

*Ingredients*

2 quarts apple juice
1 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 cup orange juice
1 cup light brown sugar
1/2 cup olive oil
1/2 cup lemon juice
2 tablespoons hot sauce
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup salt

*Preparation*

Heat and whisk together until sugar and salt dissolve.

*Jack’s Old South Competition Vinegar Sauce*

*Ingredients*

2 cups cider vinegar
3 tablespoons ketchup
2 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons brown sugar
4 teaspoons kosher salt
1 tablespoon hot sauce
1 teaspoon cayenne — (1 to 2)
1 teaspoon ground black pepper — (1 to 2)

*Preparation*

Combine all the ingredients in a nonreactive mixing bowl, mixing until the sugar and salt dissolve. Taste for seasoning, adding pepper as needed.

Transfer to a clean, sterile jar and refrigerate. This vinegar sauce will keep for several months.

*Jack’s Old South BBQ Rub*

*Ingredients*

1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup sweet paprika
1/4 cup kosher salt
3 tablespoons black pepper
2 teaspoons garlic powder
2 teaspoons onion powder
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon dried basil

*Preparation*

Combine all ingredients and mix well.

*Myron Mixon's baby back ribs recipe*

Myron was on GMA a few years back and gave this recipe out (it's on the GMA website as well):

*For the marinade:*
1 liter ginger ale
1 quart orange juice
1¼ cups soy sauce
2 cups salt
2 1- ounce packets dry ranch dressing mix

*For the rub:*
1 cup (packed) light brown sugar
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons dry mustard
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons cayenne pepper
2 tablespoons kosher salt
2 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper

*For the hog glaze:*
2 cups Jack's Old South Vinegar Sauce or Basic Vinegar Sauce
2 18- ounce jars apple jelly
2 cups light corn syrup

*For the spritz:*
3 cups apple juice
2 cups white wine vinegar
2 tablespoons liquid imitation butter

*For the ribs:*
4 racks baby back ribs
1 recipe Rib Marinade
3 cups Jack's Old South Original Rub, or 1 recipe Basic Barbecue Rub (recipe follows)
1 recipe Rib Spritz
1 cup apple juice
1 recipe Hog Glaze

*Cooking Directions*

*For the marinade:*

In a large bowl, combine all the ingredients. Stir well to thoroughly incorporate. Pour into a large bottle or other container and store, refrigerated, for up to 2 weeks.

*For the rub:*

In a large bowl, combine all the ingredients thoroughly. You can store this rub in an airtight container indefinitely.

*For the hog glaze:*

Combine all the ingredients in a blender, and blend until thoroughly combined, about 3 minutes. Pour out into a clean bowl, using a plastic spatula to scrape it all. Store, refrigerated, for up to 2 weeks.

*For the spritz:*

In a large spray bottle (one that will hold at least 5 cups of liquid), combine all the ingredients. Shake well to blend.

*For the ribs:*

One at a time, place the racks on a cutting board, bone side up, and remove the membrane (or "silver"): At whichever end of the rack seems easier, work your fingers underneath the membrane until you have 2 to 3 inches cleared. Grab the membrane with a towel and gently but firmly pull it away from the ribs. Pulling off the membrane exposes loose fat that will need trimming, so take your knife and cut out any excess fat. Now the racks are ready.

Set the racks in an aluminum baking pan and cover them completely with the rib marinade. Cover the pan with aluminum foil and let it sit for 4 hours, either in the refrigerator or, if you're at a contest or in a picnic situation, in a cooler packed with ice.

When you are ready to cook them, remove the ribs from the marinade. Pat them dry with towels. Apply the rub lightly around the edges of the ribs, over the back side of them, and on top. Then let the ribs sit, uncovered, at room temperature for 30 minutes.

In the meantime, heat a smoker to 250°F.

Put the ribs in a baking pan, put the pan in the smoker, and cook for 2 hours. After the first 30 minutes of cooking, spritz the ribs. Continue to spritz at 15- minute intervals for the duration of the cooking time. (The ribs should be uncovered so they can absorb as much smoke as possible.)

Remove the pan from the smoker. Pour the apple juice into a clean aluminum baking pan.

Place the ribs in the pan, bone side down, and cover the pan with aluminum foil. Place the pan in the smoker and cook for 1 hour.

Remove the pan from the smoker and shut off the heat on the smoker. Remove the foil, and apply the glaze to the top and bottom of the slabs of ribs. Re- cover the pan with foil, return it to the smoker, and let the ribs rest in the smoker for 30 minutes as the temperature gradually decreases.

Remove the ribs from the pan and let them rest for 10 minutes on a wooden cutting board. Then cut and serve.


----------

